# gentoo en mi antigua maquina

## seba-k6

hola !!

tengo unas preguntas que hacer... tengo una pc un poco vieja, una amd k6-2 450ahz con 128MB de Ram, 40GB HDD .. y queria saber si puedo instalar un sistema gentoo "completo".. digase completo a, sistema grafico con navegador, email, reporductor multimedia, openoffice y demas chiches, anteriormente este pc ya paso por la compilacion del sistema base de gentoo, pero luego trate de compilar el xorg y simpre me daba un error de "violacion de segmento" ... en ese entonces tenia 160MB de ram, ahora tengo menos porque cambie la motherboard por una soyo sy-5ehm ... ahora lo que necesito saber es si puedo instalar un sistema gentoo decentemente en este pc, con entorno grafico y desmases???

para navidad tengo pensado comprarle mas ram a este pc ... porque ya 128 se hace muy poca :S

ojalá la respuesta a todo esto sea un si... pero bueno....

Gracias

Salu2

                                  Seba

----------

## achaw

Hola, con esa maquina podras instalar gentoo sin problemas, quizas el mayor problema sea las aplicaciones que elijas, por ejemplo yo tengo un celeron 2,53 y 256 de ram y openofice es muy pesado todavia, en reemplazo uso abiword+gnumeric que son bastante buenos aunque uso poco las suites de oficina...

Podrias tirar XFCE4 que la ultima version viene bastante bien no se como andarias con Gnome y KDE...en mi caso uso por gusto Fluxbox y Rox-Filer (a mi gusto, el mejor file manager)...tambien podras ejecutar sin problemas: gaim, firefox, thunderbird, mplayer...xmms (audacious?) el tema siempre esta en buscarle la vuelta, eso es lo lindo de GNU/Linux: Las opciones. En la variedad esta el gusto, yo prefiero usar apps livianos con funcionalidades similares a los mas comunes....

Y en cuanto a la instalacion, si no queres complicarte mucho...bajate el live CD que viene con algunos paquetes precompilados y desde ahi empeza tu actualizacion...

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

Si vas a usar Firefox+Thunderbird, mejor usa Seamonkey en su lugar, al final consume menos recursos que la suma de los dos anteriores.

Saludos

----------

## seba-k6

ok.. entendido...

la verdad es que no me gusta ni kde ni gnome... ambos pretenden imitar a redmond y macintosh respetivamente, me gusta mas fluxbox o xfce, son mas "originales"... el openoffice lo uso para hacer dispositivas para el colegio... pa na mas....

salu2

----------

## LinuxBlues

Había un bug que ahora no soy capaz de encontrar en bugzilla acerca de los k6. AMD no fué muy hábil identificando a toda la serie de k6 y era fácil poner un march equivocado. La solución que daban (si no recuerdo mal) era poner -march=k6 y dejarse de k6-2 y demás. Mucho cuidado y observa en las flags de /proc/cpuinfo si únicamente tienen mmx o si tienen mmx y 3dnow.

Recuerda que CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu" y que, como de costumbre, en Gentoo no hacen stage3 para i586. Tendrás que recurrir al stage1-x86. En otras palabras, tu sistema no estará soportado desde el momento en que comiences a instalarlo... No hay forma de pasar de i686 a i586, el cambio de CHOST es otro de los tabúes en Gentoo.

¿No estaba mandriva compilada para i586 ya de por sí? Quizá sea una opción más razonable, si tienes en cuenta todo lo que comento....

----------

## seba-k6

si, este es un k6-2... osea con instrucciones 3dnow! .... creo que en la version 2006.0 habia un stage para i586.... no me gusta mandriva... al ser muy facil de usar me recuerda a wintendo.... puaj!!!

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> No hay forma de pasar de i686 a i586, el cambio de CHOST es otro de los tabúes en Gentoo.

 

¿ Tabú ? Para nada es tabú... lo que pasa es que tienes que saber lo que haces.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> ¿ Tabú ? Para nada es tabú... lo que pasa es que tienes que saber lo que haces.

 

¿mande?

----------

## seba-k6

jejejjeeje...   :Laughing: 

weno... m surgio otra preguntilla.... es recomendable empezar a instala gentoo desde ya, o espero a navidad cuando tenga mas ram ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

por mi empiezo ahora, pero temo que con la ram que tengo en este momento me de errores del tipo "violacion de segmento"

Salu2

----------

## Ferdy

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *Ferdy wrote:*   ¿ Tabú ? Para nada es tabú... lo que pasa es que tienes que saber lo que haces. 
> 
> ¿mande?

 

Si sabes lo que haces se puede hacer, pero no hace que deje de ser una muy mala idea. ¿Qué no queda claro?

- ferdy

----------

## seba-k6

OK... tengo todo planificado.... 

me consegui un modulo de ram de 128MB PC-133 con mi papá... el fin de semana compilo gentoo en mi pc...  :Very Happy:  estarán bien 192 para compilar gentoo gnu/linux ??? en una k6-2 de 450mhz... (lo mas probable es que para la instalacion lo overclockee)

para la instalacion la configuracion de la pc quedaria así:

AMD K6-2 450MHZ@500MHZ (124x4.0)

RAM 192MB PC-100@124MHZ

MoBo Soyo SY-5EHM v1.2 CHIPSET VIA APOLLO MVP3@124MHZ

HDD SEAGATE BARRACUDA 40GB 7200.2 IDE ATA100

obiamente que va a tener muuuuuchos ventiladores puestos, o si no me frio el micro... xDD

Salu2

Gracias por la ayuda   :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

espero que tengas algo que hacer mientras estÃ© compilando, porque no quiero ver cuanto tarda Openoffice en ese cacharro  :Razz: 

Hay un doc oficial por lo del cambio de CHOST por si alguien quiere echarle un vistazo :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/change-chost.xml

saluetes

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> en Gentoo no hacen stage3 para i586. Tendrás que recurrir al stage1-x86.

 

Además parece que a la larga van a quitar el soporte para i586, lo cual me parece una malísima idea  :Sad:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-493922.html

----------

## kropotkin

 *seba-k6 wrote:*   

> OK... tengo todo planificado.... 
> 
> me consegui un modulo de ram de 128MB PC-133 con mi papá... el fin de semana compilo gentoo en mi pc...  estarán bien 192 para compilar gentoo gnu/linux ??? en una k6-2 de 450mhz... (lo mas probable es que para la instalacion lo overclockee)
> 
> para la instalacion la configuracion de la pc quedaria así:
> ...

 

para compilar no te recomiendo que overclokees, ya que tienes más riesgos de que algo se compile mal o que te de violaciones de segmento, se te cuelgue o de errores.

mejor deja compilando el pc trankilito, y luego lo overclokeas al moemnto de usarlo. saludos..

pd: eres de puente alto.. hm... yo soy de la reina, tengo un k6-2 de 550, si quieres podemos hacer un cambio, ya que ese procesador no lo uso.   :Wink: 

----------

## seba-k6

holas...

kropotkin ... ok.... ta con la config por default del proce (100*4.5) y.... podria ser lo del cambio.... me interesa ese micro, da buen overclock   :Very Happy: 

ahora esotoy descargando el stage y portage... el stage que estoy bajando es el de la 2006.0, el stage3-i586 ... para ahorrar tiempo... una vez que salga la 2007.0 voy a actualizar el sistema .... bueno, luego les cuento como avanza la compilacion  :Very Happy: 

Salu2

Gracias

----------

## seba-k6

bueno.... ya estoy en mi sistema gentoo funcionando bien.... tengo uno que otro problema... el primero seria un problema con la vga... una vez instalado el sistema base procedí a iniciar mi sistema gentoo con el kernel 2.6.18-r2 .... el problema es que la tarjeta grafica (o el kernel) se pone media tonta y me corre la pantalla 3cms hacia la derecha y se ven unas lineas blancas que no dejan que se lea nada... luego le instale una vga pci de 2mb (de esas que siempre salvan) y la imagen estaba normal, se veía muy bien y todo.... ahora no se que puede estar fallando... la tarjeta de video (no creo) o la configuracion del kernel....

mi vga es una TRIDENT 9880 "BLADE 3D" de 8MB de video... esta tarjeta ocupa el puerto AGP 2x de la motherboard...... 

me podrian hechar una mano con este problemita...

Salu2

Gracias

----------

## seba-k6

 *seba-k6 wrote:*   

> bueno.... ya estoy en mi sistema gentoo funcionando bien.... tengo uno que otro problema... el primero seria un problema con la vga... una vez instalado el sistema base procedí a iniciar mi sistema gentoo con el kernel 2.6.18-r2 .... el problema es que la tarjeta grafica (o el kernel) se pone media tonta y me corre la pantalla 3cms hacia la derecha y se ven unas lineas blancas que no dejan que se lea nada... luego le instale una vga pci de 2mb (de esas que siempre salvan) y la imagen estaba normal, se veía muy bien y todo.... ahora no se que puede estar fallando... la tarjeta de video (no creo) o la configuracion del kernel....
> 
> mi vga es una TRIDENT 9880 "BLADE 3D" de 8MB de video... esta tarjeta ocupa el puerto AGP 2x de la motherboard...... 
> 
> me podrian hechar una mano con este problemita...
> ...

 

Resuelto..... solo tenia que poner el Trident Frame Buffer como modulo y no integrado al kernel..... jejejeje xD

----------

## seba-k6

no paso nada... me da problemas para compilar el xorg..... todo a la mie.....   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kropotkin

 *seba-k6 wrote:*   

> no paso nada... me da problemas para compilar el xorg..... todo a la mie.....       

 

que problema??

----------

## seba-k6

jejejej... mira... me daba unos problemas con la compilacion de libmesa... pero gracias a ke no me gusta rendirme cuando hago algo..... le pille la quinta pata al gato... xDDD

el valor -fomit-frame-pointer me estaba dando problemas..... (hijo de puta) .... make.conf antes del problema

```
CFLAGS="-march=k6-2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

le quité el -fomit-frame-pointer y ahora anda como avion  :Very Happy: 

así ke estoy esperando que finalize la compilacion.... cualquier otra cosa les informaré  :Very Happy: 

Salu2

Gracias

----------

## Ferdy

También podrías haberte leido el hilo en el que pides ayuda y dejar de usar -march=k6-2 como te ha dicho LinuxBlues.

- ferdy

----------

## seba-k6

ok... pero ese no era el problema.... ahora no me ha dado ningun error.... creo que ya la tengo.... gentoo va a volar en mi pc   :Twisted Evil: 

en las CFLAGS originales del stage3-i586 no estava el valor -fomit-frame-pointer..... así ke por eso lo saqué ... xD

tambien habia probado con  -mcpu=k6-2 y -march=k6 .... pero ninguna de las 2 funcionó .. xD

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> en las CFLAGS originales del stage3-i586 no estava el valor -fomit-frame-pointer..... así ke por eso lo saqué ... xD
> 
> tambien habia probado con -mcpu=k6-2 y -march=k6 .... pero ninguna de las 2 funcionó .. xD

 

Sobre todo porque ya tienes todo el toolchain compilado con k6-2. Cuando te han dicho las cosas no es por gusto. No digo que -fomit-frame-pointer no sea el culpable en ESTE caso en particular, pero me sorprendería.

- ferdy

----------

## seba-k6

ok.... aki tamos con twm.... jejejeje funcionó todo a la perfeccion..... parece que el problema era el puto valor ese.... si no, no me explico que se solucionara el problema eliminandola del make.conf ....

Salu2

----------

## LinuxBlues

Apuesto por estas cflags:

```
-march=pentium-mmx -mtune=k6-3 -Os -fomit-frame-pointer
```

Leí en una revista hace más de dos años que el mínimo de memoria recomendable para usar Gentoo eran 256Mb, aunque hay gente que la ha usado con 128Mb. Por si acaso quita el -pipe (menos uso de memoria por gcc y no optimiza el binario, sólo optimiza la compilación).

Efectivamente, -mtune=k6-3, no es ningún error tipográfico, es un tres: con ese mtune hará que use todos los juegos de intrucciones del k6 ó k6-2 ó k6-3, sea cual sea el modelo, y auto-evitará las que no se encuentren disponibles. Si realmente es un k6-2 con -march=pentium-mmx y -mtune=k6-3 lo usarás al máximo, no te quepa la menor duda.

-Os para reducir el tamaño de los binarios y aprovechar la caché de esos procesadores todo lo posible.

Debe haber desaparecido de bugzilla   :Confused:   Lo único que he encontrado al respecto es esto.

Editado: he cambiado -march=i586 por -march=pentium-mmx, debido a lo que se indica en man gcc:

k6  AMD K6 CPU with MMX instruction set support.

Si optas por estas CFLAGS ha llegado el momento de tu primer emerge -e world  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pacho2

Sería interesante consultar:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#K6-2_.28AMD.29

En ese sitio se apunta a un bug donde comentan algún problema que te podría surgir :-/

Saludos

----------

## seba-k6

ok.... voy a tener en cuenta eso... por ahora me esta funcionando de pelos, así ke voy a seguir con las actuales CFLAGS ... ahora... si me da un problema lo mas probable es que cambie las CLFAGS y experimente con las que me pasate.... ahora estoy con fluxbox + rox y compilando seamonkey  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

luego viene abiword, gnumeric y mplayer....  :Very Happy: 

Salu2

Gracias

----------

## seba-k6

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Sería interesante consultar:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#K6-2_.28AMD.29
> 
> En ese sitio se apunta a un bug donde comentan algún problema que te podría surgir :-/
> ...

 

claro.... en mi primera compilacion de gentoo en mi k6-2 (stage 1) me pasaba dando problemas del tipo violacion de segmento ... era muy molesto.... pero ahora no me ha dado ningun problema, ahora estoy con mis rams originales... 2 modulos de 64mb PC-100  :Very Happy: 

Salu2

----------

## seba-k6

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Apuesto por estas cflags:
> 
> ```
> -march=pentium-mmx -mtune=k6-3 -Os -fomit-frame-pointer
> ```
> ...

 

uhm.... si cambio mis cflags por esas.... aumentaria o bajaria el rendimiento.... ¿?...

hubo una cosa que no entendí... "menos uso de memoria por gcc y no optimiza el binario, sólo optimiza la compilación" ... 

porque el -march=penkium-mmx ??

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *seba-k6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uhm.... si cambio mis cflags por esas.... aumentaria o bajaria el rendimiento.... ¿?...
> 
> 

 

Considero que no variaría en absoluto:

 */gcc-4.1.1/gcc/config/i386/i386.c wrote:*   

> 
> 
> {"pentium-mmx", PROCESSOR_PENTIUM, PTA_MMX}
> 
> {"k6", PROCESSOR_K6, PTA_MMX},
> ...

 

 *seba-k6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hubo una cosa que no entendí... "menos uso de memoria por gcc y no optimiza el binario, sólo optimiza la compilación" ... 
> 
> 

 

Con pipe, lo único que hace gcc es pasar los datos temporales de la compilación a la memoria en lugar de usar archivos temporales en el disco duro. Por ello, de tener poca ram, como es tu caso, obligarás al sistema a usar la swap y, en el peor de los casos, a usarla para la compilación. Prueba y comprueba qué es mejor, no beneficia al binario, pipe sólo hace la compilación más rápida o más lenta. La paciencia es una virtud...

 *seba-k6 wrote:*   

> porque el -march=penkium-mmx ??

 

Ya lo indiqué con el código fuente de gcc; pero -march=k6 -mtune=k6-3 -Os -fomit-frame-pointer no sería una mala elección; de hecho sería la más correcta, puse pentium-mmx, porque como ya dije, en prinicipio indiqué únicamente march=i586.

----------

## seba-k6

las cflags "-march=k6 -mtune=k6-3 -Os -fomit-frame-pointer"  tan buenas....

el Os que significa ??? sin nivel de optimizacion ????

por ahora esta funcionando todo muy bien, fluxbox y rox andan rapido.. en fin... quedo de P.M 

Salu2

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Efectivamente, -mtune=k6-3, no es ningún error tipográfico, es un tres: con ese mtune hará que use todos los juegos de intrucciones del k6 ó k6-2 ó k6-3, sea cual sea el modelo, y auto-evitará las que no se encuentren disponibles.

 

¿Qué? -mtune no sirve para eso, haz el favor de leer la documentación. Eso que tu dices se hace con -mcpu y -march (en algunas arquitecturas significan lo mismo). Con -mtune simplemente se eligen las instrucciones en base al juego seleccionado dependiendo de los costes para cada procesador en concreto.

 *Quote:*   

> Ya lo indiqué con el código fuente de gcc

 

Que yo sepa lo que has pegado del código de gcc solo concierne a la generación de código, que no tiene nada que ver con la organización y selección de instrucciones.

 *Quote:*   

> -march=k6 -mtune=k6-3 -Os -fomit-frame-pointer

 

Eso no lo cuestiono, la verdad es que ni idea, lo que cuestiono es el fragmento de código que has pegado para demostrarlo.

 *Quote:*   

> el Os que significa ??? sin nivel de optimizacion ???? 

 

No, eso significa optimizar para el tamaño (size). El código puede no ser igual de rápido pero será mucho más cauto en el consumo de memoria y, por ende, será más dificil que sufras de 'cache trashing'.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> ¿Qué? -mtune no sirve para eso, haz el favor de leer la documentación. Eso que tu dices se hace con -mcpu y -march (en algunas arquitecturas significan lo mismo). Con -mtune simplemente se eligen las instrucciones en base al juego seleccionado dependiendo de los costes para cada procesador en concreto.

 

 *man gcc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Intel 386 and AMD x86-64 Options
> 
> -mtune=cpu-type
> ...

 

¿Se te ha ido la olla? empiezo a pensar que sí...

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Se te ha ido la olla? empiezo a pensar que sí...

 

No. Lo que pasa es que el significado de -mcpu cambia entre arquitecturas. 

Por lo demás, -mtune sigue sin servir para lo que tu dices, lee la documentación.

- ferdy

----------

## seba-k6

ok...

que opinan de ccache ???

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *seba-k6 wrote:*   

> que opinan de ccache ???

 

Un desperdicio de disco duro...

----------

## seba-k6

ok.... tonce me ovlido de el xD

por ahora las cflags que mas me han gustado son las "-march=k6 -mtune=k6-3 -Os -fomit-frame-pointer" ... si le pongo -march=k6-2 como keda... o es preferible dejarlas en -march=k6 ???

las voy a poner y cuando me valla a acostar dejo dando un emerge -e world  :Very Happy: 

Salu2

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> si le pongo -march=k6-2 como keda... o es preferible dejarlas en -march=k6 ??? 

 

¿Realmente no has leido nada de lo que han escrito LinuxBlues y pacho2?

----------

## seba-k6

seee.... era solo una pregunta ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## seba-k6

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Había un bug que ahora no soy capaz de encontrar en bugzilla acerca de los k6. AMD no fué muy hábil identificando a toda la serie de k6 y era fácil poner un march equivocado. La solución que daban (si no recuerdo mal) era poner -march=k6 y dejarse de k6-2 y demás. Mucho cuidado y observa en las flags de /proc/cpuinfo si únicamente tienen mmx o si tienen mmx y 3dnow.
> 
> Recuerda que CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu" y que, como de costumbre, en Gentoo no hacen stage3 para i586. Tendrás que recurrir al stage1-x86. En otras palabras, tu sistema no estará soportado desde el momento en que comiences a instalarlo... No hay forma de pasar de i686 a i586, el cambio de CHOST es otro de los tabúes en Gentoo.
> 
> ¿No estaba mandriva compilada para i586 ya de por sí? Quizá sea una opción más razonable, si tienes en cuenta todo lo que comento....

 

estoy completamente seguro que es un k6-2 ... tengo este pc desde los 7 años (  :Embarassed:  ) y lo conozco mejor ke a mi mismo....

si se que micro es no deberia tener algun problema al poner -march=k6-2 ... lo que voy a modificar va a ser la varialbe -pipe... la voy a eliminar y voy a poner -fomit-frame-pointer ... tambien voy a cambiar O2 por Os ... y listo...

Salu2

Gracias por toda la ayuda que me han dado  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *seba-k6 wrote:*   que opinan de ccache ??? 
> 
> Un desperdicio de disco duro...

 

Con 40 GB de disco duro no creo que sea un desperdicio. Yo siempre he estado muy contento con ccache, se nota mucho cuando se repite una instalación, por ejemplo:

```

genlop -t abuse_sdl

 * games-action/abuse_sdl

     Sat Oct  1 12:32:38 2005 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r2

       merge time: 1 minute and 36 seconds.

     Sun Mar 12 10:33:17 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r2

       merge time: 1 minute and 17 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 21:54:10 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 1 minute and 10 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 21:58:56 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 22 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:09:01 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 52 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:14:59 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 21 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:19:35 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 24 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:26:59 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 24 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:31:34 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 22 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:33:40 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 23 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:34:30 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 22 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:35:25 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 21 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:36:15 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 21 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:37:15 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 23 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:39:21 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 22 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:40:01 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 22 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:40:52 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 22 seconds.

     Sat Nov 18 22:41:38 2006 >>> games-action/abuse_sdl-0.7.0-r3

       merge time: 24 seconds.

```

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *seba-k6 wrote:*   

> estoy completamente seguro que es un k6-2 ... tengo este pc desde los 7 años (  ) y lo conozco mejor ke a mi mismo.... si se que micro es no deberia tener algun problema al poner -march=k6-2 ... lo que voy a modificar va a ser la varialbe -pipe... la voy a eliminar y voy a poner -fomit-frame-pointer ... tambien voy a cambiar O2 por Os ... y listo...
> 
> 

 

Si de momento no te ha mostrado ningún mensaje "Invalid instruction" (con lo cual no podría ejecutar el programa en absoluto), entonces  -march=k6-2 -Os -fomit-frame-pointer, supongo que sería lo más correcto: mucha suerte con esas CFLAGS y espero que no se te presente el problema que ya hemos comentado (no tendría por qué dar ningún problema y seguro que has comprobado en más de una ocasión el /proc/cpuinfo).

A propósito, dale una oportunidad a icewm y a icewm-tools, es mucho más completo que fluxbox, más agradable visualmente (al menos para los que estamos acostumbrados a GTK); pero quizá no es tan configurable ni tan flexible como fluxbox; si sigues empeñado en usar fluxbox, no te olvides de echarle un vistazo a los temas de tenner, es todo un artista con los temas de fluxbox   :Wink: 

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Con 40 GB de disco duro no creo que sea un desperdicio. Yo siempre he estado muy contento con ccache, se nota mucho cuando se repite una instalación,

 

Ese es el problema, yo pensaba que otra compilación podía aprovechar los cálculos ya existentes en los contenidos de la caché; pero no es así, es decir, sólo se nota "cuando se repite una instalación", hay que andar limpiando toda la caché cada vez que se actualiza gcc, etc.  A mí no me parece nada del otro mundo y apenas he notado la diferencia de tener ccache habilitado a tenerlo completamente deshabilitado.

----------

## seba-k6

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *seba-k6 wrote:*   estoy completamente seguro que es un k6-2 ... tengo este pc desde los 7 años (  ) y lo conozco mejor ke a mi mismo.... si se que micro es no deberia tener algun problema al poner -march=k6-2 ... lo que voy a modificar va a ser la varialbe -pipe... la voy a eliminar y voy a poner -fomit-frame-pointer ... tambien voy a cambiar O2 por Os ... y listo...
> 
>  
> 
> Si de momento no te ha mostrado ningún mensaje "Invalid instruction" (con lo cual no podría ejecutar el programa en absoluto), entonces  -march=k6-2 -Os -fomit-frame-pointer, supongo que sería lo más correcto: mucha suerte con esas CFLAGS y espero que no se te presente el problema que ya hemos comentado (no tendría por qué dar ningún problema y seguro que has comprobado en más de una ocasión el /proc/cpuinfo).
> ...

 

vale.... ahora tengo las cflags configuradas... supongo que ahora viene el emerge -e world   :Twisted Evil:   ?

----------

## achaw

Compañero, me alegro q te valla de PM y que sumemos un usuario mas a Rox-Filer...te voy a recomendar algunas de las otras aplicaciones livianas que me gusta usar...

Terminal: Aterm

Editor de texto: Leafpad o Nedit

IRC: Xchat

Archivos comprimidos: Xarchiver (No esta en portage)

Graficos: Gqview, Gimp, obviamente y Sodipodi para vectoriales (No esta en portage)...mtpaint (tampoco esta en portage)

Oficina: Sumale Xpdf

Otros: Galculator, Glipper (Algo asi como Klipper de KDE), adesklets, root-tail, Graveman

Ahi esta lo mio mas o menos....

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Archivos comprimidos: Xarchiver (No esta en portage)
> 
> Oficina: Sumale Xpdf
> 
> 

 

En cuanto al Xarchiver, se puede tener en un overlay, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112132 (he aquí el ebuild) y era realmente malo cuando lo probé. Ni tan siquiera tenía forma de añadir archivos, claro que si usas rox lo mismo haces DragnDrop y hasta funciona   :Smile: 

Xpdf, hmmm, ¿sabes la cantidad de problemas de seguridad que tiene?, aunque de peso ligero no quedan muchas otras opciones. evince de Gnome está genial, aunque lo mismo instala medio gnome como dependencias (ni idea).

----------

## pcmaster

Y pensar que yo tengo Gentoo 2006.1 funcionando en mi servidorcito Pentium-S a 120 Mhz...

En un principio le instalé Gentoo 1.4, pero lo he ido actualizando y recientemente lo he actualizado a la última, incluidos gcc-4.1.1 y gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2.

la configuración es la siguiente:

Fuente y caja mini torre AT recicladas de mi antiguo 386 que compré en 1994.

Placa base AT (no, no es ATX, aunque tiene conectores para fuente AT y fuente ATX, es para caja  de AT) con chipset 430TX.

Procesador Intel Pentium-S 120 Mhz.

128 MB RAM en zócalos de 72 pin (4 módulos SIMM de 32 MB).

Disco duro Seagate de 40 GB que compré en 2001 y que antes estuvo casi 3 años en un Pentium II. El último test hecho con smartctl -t short  /dev/hda ha sido correcto (sin errores) a las 17899 horas de funcionamiento (sí, el disco me ha salido a prueba de bombas).

Tarjeta gráfica: ninguna.

Teclado: no tiene.

Tarjeta de red Realtek de 10/100.

La RAM, placa base, procesador, tarjeta de red y memoria son aprovechados de otros ordenadores, que me regalaron porque iban a ir a la basura.

Los pasos de la actualización fueron los siguientes:

1- emerge-sync

2- actualizar todos los paquetes (world) con la configuración actual.

3- emerger el gcc-4.1.1,

4- cambiar el make.profile a ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1

5- gcc-config para elegir el nuevo compilador

6- comprobar que el make.conf sea correcto

7- compilar el nuevo kernel, ponerlo en el lilo.conf y ejecutar lilo (por si acaso)

8- re-emerger TODO el sistema. Por suerte, todos los paquetes dentro de system estaban también dentro de world, así que no hizo falta compilar primero el system, con el world bastó. En total fueron unos 137 paquetes. Cuando faltaban 41 paquetes, falló por un cambio en una USE de un paquete (compilado correctamente) que impedía la compilación de otro. Un emerge --resume --skipfirst completó la compilación y después arreglé el use en el make.conf y re-emergí ambos paquetes. En total la recompilación duró unos 5 días (más o menos) funcionando 24x7. Y eso que no tiene entorno gráfico.

9- Como al recompilar el sistema ya se ha recompilado el lilo, ejecutar lilo de nuevo.

10- Revdep-rebuild para asegurarnos de que no haya problemas  -> resultado correcto.

11- Tras ello, el sistema acababa de cumplir un uptime de 97 días y 12 horas. Pues toca reiniciar (qué penita, con el uptime que llevaba).

12- Reinicio (no, apagado y encendido no, simplemente un reboot) correcto y sistema funcionando ok. Ahora el uptime es de poco más de 4 días, pero lleva por lo menos casi 102 días encendido  :Wink: 

Ahora toca actualizar la copia de seguridad (stage4) del sistema, para poderlo reponer si algún día se producen problemas (como por ejemplo que se muriese el disco duro)...  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *achaw wrote:*   Archivos comprimidos: Xarchiver (No esta en portage)
> 
> Oficina: Sumale Xpdf
> 
>  
> ...

 

Me extraña que xpdf tenga tantos agujeros de seguridad :-/, yo veo que el ebuild está bastante mantenido (y, al menos en otras distribuciones, sí que recibo notificaciones de actualizaciones de xpdf y kpdf por estos problemas de seguridad).

En cuanto a lo de evince, es cierto que ese instalará cosas de pdf, pero para evitar eso, puedes usar epdfview  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## seba-k6

pta..

gracias por todos lo consejos... tengo arto tiempo pa' instalar aplicaciones... asi ke a darle no ma

Salu2  :Very Happy: 

Gracias

----------

## seba-k6

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Y pensar que yo tengo Gentoo 2006.1 funcionando en mi servidorcito Pentium-S a 120 Mhz...
> 
> En un principio le instalé Gentoo 1.4, pero lo he ido actualizando y recientemente lo he actualizado a la última, incluidos gcc-4.1.1 y gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2.
> 
> la configuración es la siguiente:
> ...

 

jauajaua... exelente tarro... yo tengo una motherboard Soyo sy-5ehm.. baby at en una mid tower ATX... le puse un ventilador lateral que saca el aire caliente del micro.... como la placa es baby at el proce queda justo bajo la bahia de 3 ½ aprovecho de poner el ventilador en la tapa del gabinete.... y queda justo sobre el cooler...

mejor me espero a que liberen la 2007.0... no quiero estar upgradendo lada 3 meses...xD

----------

## ekz

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En cuanto a lo de evince, es cierto que ese instalará cosas de pdf, pero para evitar eso, puedes usar epdfview 
> 
> 

 

Yo prefiero ePDFview sobre evince   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Welcome to ePDFView 
> 
> ePDFView is a free lightweight PDF document viewer using Poppler and GTK+ libraries.
> ...

 

 ebuild & tarball 

EDIT: ya esta en el arbol de portage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pacho2

Ayer entró en el árbol oficial de portage  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## achaw

Bueno, ahora q probe ePDFview lo recomiendo tambien sobre xpdf  :Very Happy: 

Tambien recomiendo Tilda una terminal al estilo "Quake"

Saludos

----------

## seba-k6

vale.... lo voy a probar.... ahora me tengo ke ir al kolegio....   :Confused: 

Salu2

Gracias

----------

